# DISH Player with 8 days of guide info



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Up to 9 days of EPG.
Improved Search.
Clear all TV Sites in one step.

Above Improvements listed on the Upgrade screen.

Program Descriptions word for word the same as the 721.

WebTV Client SW: 2.3.4.5 (Version 16833)

'tis here.


----------



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

What does clear all TV sites in one step mean?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I will have to check mine tonight.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alv _
> *What does clear all TV sites in one step mean? *


That feature is for those that use the DishPlayer with WebTV service (MSN).


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

One feature not mentioned is the option to turn off the interactive tv banner. It's off by default.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Didn't get the update yet. 
How fast did it download the guide info? 
What did they improve in the search?

Great news! Thanks Dish Network! :goodjob:


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

I found a bug.  When searching, if you press info on a currently running program, it gives you the information on the program that is on the current channel.

Also, in previous versions, you could do a search for, say CNN, and you would get all programs coming on CNN. This doesn't work in the new version.

One bug I noticed was fixed was when recording a program and watching a recorded program, in the previous version, it showed about half a second of the program that was recording when you pressed stop. It no longer does that.


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

Other things I've noticed in testing the new software is that in the channel setup, there is now two extra buttons: check all, and clear all.

Also, 7225000 now downloads a full 9 days of program guide.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay...bad news on the new software...

*NO MORE HIDDEN GUIDE!!!* 

See ya
Tony


----------



## KenIdaho (Dec 4, 2002)

I was watching my virgin Dishplayer 7200 this morning and backed up the program and the buffer was 1 hour now instead of the previous 30 minutes.

Last night I paused my DP and came back to watch the rest of Baseball tonight and the play back appeared jumpy. Has anyone else seen this?

Ken


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This has happened to me before. But after pausing and restarting it worked fine. This was with the old software.

See ya
Tony


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've had as much as 3 or 4 hours of 'live pause' built up at times.. Hope this software update hasn't changed that.


----------

